# Methylone vs MDMA



## seriot

I know each drug is unique in its own, and has its own language and can't really be compared to another drug because it can get very confusing if you start comparing drugs to each other.  What I am asking is when dosing on 150mg of Methylone does the feeling of "Blissness" ever match the feeling that say mdma in pill form (e) or is it more like the mellow good feeling mdma in powder form gives.  I should probably just test it out and see for myself but my current supplier has this product way overpriced and was wondering if its even worth testing out at a club like atmosphere.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well, for one, MDMA in pill form and in powder form are exactly the same and will produce the same feelings, unless the MDMA in your pills is adulterated with other things as well.  Which it probably is if you find them different.

Personally I wouldn't use methylone in a club.  I prefer methylone to MDMA, but only because MDMA is unkind to me now.  I would prefer the old MDMA feeling I used to get to methylone hands down.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Methylone seems best in a quiet setting...at home with a best friend, or intimate friend.  I tried methylone in a number of settings (including a "rave") and it wasn't until I tried it alone with my girlfriend at night (camping in the desert actually) did I really get what it had to offer.  And that again seem backed up by most of the reports I have read.


----------



## blue)dolphin

Methylone is closer to a cocaine high than an MDMA high... pure garbage.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

NOt for me.  Nothing remotely cocaine-like about M1.  Certainly not garbage.  I tend to prefer M1 over MDMA...easier day after.


----------



## colors

seriot said:
			
		

> my current supplier has this product way overpriced



it's always expensive, might not be your dealer's fault. imo not worth the money if you're on a budget. strictly for the drug bourgeoisie :/


----------



## Sprinklervibes

I was about to try it, but the cost + reports of people that need way more than others + reports not that impressive = I still haven't tried and probably won't unless someone just puts it in my drink without me knowing. Which won't happen.


----------



## DemonSeed

I think methylone can be fun if you can get it for cheap say 100$ for 1 g. The thing is methylone doesn't last long and is milder than MDMA, but still it feels great, no nausea. The problem is it isn't very long and I feel bad after about two hours for 200 mg. That's why someone was talking about a cocaine-like substance. Just dose 100-200mg the first one, and dose another one an hour later and and so on until you have enough, which could be your gram.


----------



## blue)dolphin

Never redose with Methylone IMO. I am not the only one who strongly discourages this based on experience..


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Definitely agree...Redosing turns the gentle methylone high into a stimulating nightmare.  It's a three-hour high....can't turn it into something it is not.


----------



## Jamshyd

I agree with the cocaine-like opinion, but I also agree that it is not garbage.

Very insightful stuff, too bad it causes so much fiending during the comedown/next day.


----------



## MattPsy

Methylone is beautiful... but I prefer MDMA.
I had methylone before I had MDMA (first time was with methylone).

Methylone is much more of a "home" drug.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Methylone lets too many of the dopamine demons loose in your brain, which leads to an almost complusive redosing for some people (I think that's your cocaine comparison). It's main saving grace is it doesn't whack you hard in the face with depression two days later like MDA/MDMA. If MDMA were a lively night out, methylone is a fun night in - not as exciting but just as good


----------



## Jabberwocky

Interesting comparisons, all...

I have yet to try M1 and like to think I have some modicum of self-control. But, from comments on this board and from friends, perhaps the first time I dose will be in a situation that is physically divorced from the 'mother' supply (so the option of redosing is not an option). It really doesn't sound like too many people have good things to say about redosing M1. Redosing MDMA is just incredibly beautiful (if you allow ONE redose only).

I will be interested to compare the two after doing M1, because MDMA is one of the only chems that has given me a +4 experience.


----------



## lazyvegan

personally i never experienced any negative effects from re-dosing methylone the few times i tried it. i always took it at home with my ex, and we always went through a gram throughout the night. i dig the 'smoother/cooler' feeling i get from methylone compared to mdma. there is no complete immersion in plurry bliss like e, but it's apples and oranges i guess.


----------



## blue)dolphin

I found about 180mg Methylone + maybe 40mg redose an hour or two into it to be a VISUAL experience.

Most people would not expect this. I didn't either. But it was visually about the same as 20mg 2C-B (++ range visuals). Except the visuals were "linked" to sinister thought processes going on in my head. Actually I found it similar to 2C-B in both visuals and mindet. And 2C-B is one other drug I consider worthless because of the hedonistic and counterproductive mindstates it encourages. I found Methylone to be a weak empathogen, producing a selfish mindstate. As an entactogen it was better, feeling like doing a line of coke on some MDMA. But I'm not really into that.

I was not humbled by the beauty of the experience, or any real revelations. But I was indeed humbled by such a shitty drug taking control of my mind in such a sinister way and I couldn't do anything about it. It was like a bad coke crash. I have a lot better control over the direction of my mindset on 500ug LSD for gods sake! And I can keep it positive, and I usually do.

Methylone definitely took me to some dark places in my mind. Dark places that were chemically produced and had absolutely no therapeutic value in producing.


----------



## Kammy

I don't like methylone, I've given it a lot of chances and it's never hit me even remotely as much as MDMA does. I'm not sure if I've ever fully come up off it, and I've taken as much as .4g in a single bomb. I'm glad I've not had to pay very much, as I've never been very impressed. The MDMA magic still works for me, and there's nothing that even comes close.


----------



## melange

i love the stuff, just think it doesn't last long enough




also for me the comedown is worse than mdma, as it makes me feel super depressed like im a horrible person or something, kind of like cocaine


----------



## Jabberwocky

The comedown from M1 is very gentle if you keep the doses low to medium. I generally prefer to dose from 75-100mg. This provides a very nice 2 hour experience and then a pleasant 1-2 hour window of slight euphoria and relaxation. Then you eat a banana, drink some water, take a multivitamin and go to sleep. The next day is fine, better than if you had been intoxicated on alcohol.

Peace and Love,
S_S


----------



## Broshious

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> The comedown from M1 is very gentle if you keep the doses low to medium. I generally prefer to dose from 75-100mg. This provides a very nice 2 hour experience and then a pleasant 1-2 hour window of slight euphoria and relaxation. Then you eat a banana, drink some water, take a multivitamin and go to sleep. The next day is fine, better than if you had been intoxicated on alcohol.
> 
> Peace and Love,
> S_S



Does 75-100mg give you the total M1 experience though?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

75mg to 100mg is not enough for me.  I need at least 180mg of M1 for full effects.  150mg (of M1) was a waste for me.

120mg of MDMA is plenty on the other hand.  I'd bet 80mg of MDA is plenty (110mg is too much for me).


----------



## illusion25

I found M1 to be similar to cocaine with some empathy.
MDMA is more powerful, but power isnt what i am always looking for.
Unfortuantely M1 is very over priced in my opinion.

I wouldnt mind if i didnt have to take 200mg+ to feel effetcs either


----------



## Broshious

illusion25 said:
			
		

> I found M1 to be similar to cocaine with some empathy.
> MDMA is more powerful, but power isnt what i am always looking for.
> Unfortuantely M1 is very over priced in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldnt mind if i didnt have to take 200mg+ to feel effetcs either



Never heard the cocaine comparison before. Have you even taken 4-FMP. Had several people saying that it was like cocaine.


----------



## fizzacyst

morninggloryseed said:
			
		

> 75mg to 100mg is not enough for me.  I need at least 180mg of M1 for full effects.  150mg (of M1) was a waste for me.
> 
> 120mg of MDMA is plenty on the other hand.  I'd bet 80mg of MDA is plenty (110mg is too much for me).




These are the doses I take as well, for the most part. If I had less than 175mg of methylone I would just shelve it until I had more. 180-200mg is about what I need for the full exp. More or less than that seems to be a waste of drug for me. ditto for re-dosing.


----------



## drumnbass420

I just like to use m1 as a pre-game. Take like 120-150mg. Then once I get to the club and its wearing off I dose with mdma and/or mda.


----------



## Broshious

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> These are the doses I take as well, for the most part. If I had less than 175mg of methylone I would just shelve it until I had more. 180-200mg is about what I need for the full exp. More or less than that seems to be a waste of drug for me. ditto for re-dosing.



Lower doses aren't exactly a waste. If Methylone were cheaper I'd have no problem taking small doses because it still feels nice not just HOLY FUCKING SHIT nice. As for redosing, I've had some success with that. In my early M1 days I could take a normal dose ~250mg and then after all the effects were gone I could do it again later and get just about as high.


----------



## Jabberwocky

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> These are the doses I take as well, for the most part. If I had less than 175mg of methylone I would just shelve it until I had more. 180-200mg is about what I need for the full exp. More or less than that seems to be a waste of drug for me. ditto for re-dosing.


I've tried 180mg orally exactly once, it was WAY TOO MUCH. I actually vomited I was rolling so hard, my eyes were going crazy and I felt like I was going to pass out. Plus the comedown was pretty uncomfortable, with a lot of dysphoria. Never again.

I'm generally a very upbeat person (with no chemicals). Everybody I've given lowish doses to (75-100mg) has said its a very enjoyable experience, not overpowering, but euphoric nonetheless. I usually take 35-45mg with them and I am at the same place they are.

I must be sensitive to it, although I am not sensitive to MDMA, MDA, cocaine, methamphetamine, or amphetamine.

Like Ximot pointed out, you will be a very special person at a bar if you are on M1. Last time a lady attached herself to me and wouldn't let go of me. %)


----------



## Broshious

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> I've tried 180mg orally exactly once, it was WAY TOO MUCH. I actually vomited I was rolling so hard, my eyes were going crazy and I felt like I was going to pass out. Plus the comedown was pretty uncomfortable, with a lot of dysphoria. Never again.
> 
> I'm generally a very upbeat person (with no chemicals). Everybody I've given lowish doses to (75-100mg) has said its a very enjoyable experience, not overpowering, but euphoric nonetheless. I usually take 35-45mg with them and I am at the same place they are.
> 
> I must be sensitive to it, although I am not sensitive to MDMA, MDA, cocaine, methamphetamine, or amphetamine.
> 
> Like Ximot pointed out, you will be a very special person at a bar if you are on M1. Last time a lady attached herself to me and wouldn't let go of me. %)



Damn, you're lucky. I took a whole gram once, half snorted, and I still wasn't all that high.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well, Broshius. I don't consider it a very special chemical. It is nice for social gathering and bonding with friends...it helped a certain friendship definitely.

But, I much prefer simple tryptamines like DMT, DPT, 5-MeO-DMT, and 4-HO-DMT. They are the best by far (in my humble opinion).

Peace and Love,
S_S


----------



## nbsp

anyone have anything to say about ethylone or bk-mbdb in comparison to methylone? I've never done any of them personally.


----------



## mezcal

illusion25 said:
			
		

> I found M1 to be similar to cocaine with some empathy.
> MDMA is more powerful, but power isnt what i am always looking for.
> Unfortuantely M1 is very over priced in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldnt mind if i didnt have to take 200mg+ to feel effetcs either



I agree, though I've never done cocaine.

I compare methylone at 180-200mg to an overdose of ritalin and a backrub from that cute cousin you had that you always felt weird about having a "thing" for.

Not that I have any cousins like that, but, maybe you get what I mean?

I've had a few grams tucked away without much reason to break into it for over a year. My girlfriend likes it though... reminds her of MDMA without the "pushy-ness" as she puts it.


----------



## Broshious

nbsp said:
			
		

> anyone have anything to say about ethylone or bk-mbdb in comparison to methylone? I've never done any of them personally.



I've taken bk-mbdb. It's...different. Hard to explain the exact differences especially as I went a bit crazy with it. It does not have the crazy peak that Methylone has for sure. It did seem to have more of an opening effect, but that could also be related to the dosage.


----------



## minicoop78

nbsp said:
			
		

> anyone have anything to say about ethylone or bk-mbdb in comparison to methylone? I've never done any of them personally.




bk is very different however I found it to bethe best sex drug I Have ever taken
coop


----------



## Coolio

MDMA seems to have lost a lot of its 'magic' a long time ago for me (and I haven't even used it many times) but methylone doesn't seem to have that loss of magic potential. Methylone is like crack cocaine for children and it works every time.


----------



## HottButtaz

The first couple times I took m1 I didn't feel anything, and I was taking 250mg+ doses.   It was only after I tried x that I could feel methylone, like it activated that part of my brain or something.  

In my case methylone is way more powerful than MDMA.  Xtaz knocks me out if I take enough.  Methylone just keeps getting me higher.  I've never ever felt the urge to redose with it though.


----------



## WaseFraKa

I hadn't done mdma before m1 and i had great effects at 140mg. I guess i'll try higher once to see if it's really worth it, and of course try mdma at least once in my life, but i wait for the good moment.


----------



## rodi26

Is it still legal to buy them nowadays ?


----------



## ChronicHD

If I did MDMA (multiple rolls spaced over 3 days) like 3 weeks ago, am I alright to try Methylone?

Would this possibly cause me to lose the "magic" of MDMA?  Do they both use the same receptors?  Because I have been taking 5-htp daily and I know my brain is still recharging from the MDMA. 

Also, I know that it is impossible to roll while on 5-htp.  Is this also true for Methylone?


----------



## Dreamatone

DemonSeed said:


> I think methylone can be fun if you can get it for cheap say 100$ for 1 g.



Damn, you guys get it pretty expensively :/ . Methylone is alright, i've never tried it in a rave setting but i see how it could be fun, however MDMA is a million times better though.  

ChronicHD:

Methylone acts as a weak releasing agent of serotonin, so i would guess 5-htp and cross tolerance would be a factor between MDMA and M1.


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ That post was from years ago before the bubble burst with cheap mephedrone and methylone flooding the UK.

Everyone speaks badly about redosing with methylone, but would redosing a small amount after the initial comeup increase the duration without increasing the effects or causing the nasty side effects people report from redosing?

Shulgin mentioned starting off with 120 of MDMA and redosing with 40 mg an hour later increased the duration without increasing the effects.

Would starting off with 180 mg of methylone and redosing with 60 mg an hour later do the same without causing nasty side effects?

I have a gram of methylone tucked away and haven't tried it yet. I'm on a long break from MDMA, haven't touched my stash for about 8 months now, but when I feel my receptors have had a long enough break I might want to try methylone first for a more laid back experience.


----------



## theotherside

I find if you take a good sized bomb-125 to 150mg, and then right when the peak is hitting take another 50 mg booster and it works great. I just never do methylone without mephedrone because the methylone wears off and your like................the song by radiohead "scatterbrain".


----------



## MagickalKat777

L_S_D - I had a rather nasty M1 experience last night... I took 160mg to start which was great, an hour later took 60mg and another 90mg and hour after that... about 4 hours in, I got so stimmed that my resting was 160BPM. I was up an extra 8 hours before I finally knocked myself out with Kpins and cherry vodka...

Its best not to redose. I've never tried just a single redose... It may be worth a try. Cathinones IMO are much more cardiotoxic than their parent amphetamine in most cases... 

I think my failure was the 90mg redose - if it had been 40 or 50, it probably would have been okay and I would have continued to have a great night but it was such a bitch getting it in the capsule in the first place that I just didn't feel like dealing with it anymore so I swallowed it. Stupid on my part. Don't repeat.


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ Thanks for the headsup. Doing quite a bit of M1 these dys it seems!

I'm planning on waiting a full year before doing any MDMA or trying M1 so I still have another 4 months to go to try and get the magic back. Maybe when I try methylone I'll just do a single dose and let it be what it is: a short acting less euphoric version of MDMA from what I understand.

If someone has a bit of a tolerance to MDMA, requiring a good 170 mg of pure white crystal MDMA for a full dose, what would a good corresponding dose of methylone be? 

I'm assuming my tolerance will be down after a full year, so I'll start lower, but how much less potent is methylone compared to MDMA?


----------



## supermagneet

I prefer MDMA any day, the methylone comedown is terrible with me, very dysphoric and overstimulated and that while the peak doesn't even feel as good and profound as MDMA.


----------



## psilocybonaut

> it doesn't whack you hard in the face with depression two days later like MDA/MDMA. If MDMA were a lively night out, methylone is a fun night in - not as exciting but just as good


Am I the only one who doesn't "crash" or "get depressed" after using pure MDMA/MDA?  I actually get an afterglow...


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ I feel fine after MDMA, especially if I get enough sleep, but the "Tuesday Blues" are very common. Still a lot of people feel fine.

Do most people agree that the day/week after methylone is better than the day/week after MDMA?


----------



## psilocybonaut

I suppose I just don't understand because it doesn't happen to me, even with 500mg MDMA/MDA over a night.  As long as I get >3 hours sleep.


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ 500 mg?!?!? Even with stuff that isn't extremely pure I can't go through more than 300 mg in a night and I have a bit of a tolerance. Really good crystal stuff that most people only need 130 mg I still need a good 170 mg to get full effects. How much do you start with? Do you constantly redose? I find redosing more than once with MDMA only increases the side effects. And MDA is even more potent IME! 500 mg in a night is CRAZY!

What does your MDMA usually look like? I find it hard to believe anyone could go through a half gram of good quality MDMA!


----------



## psilocybonaut

> ^ 500 mg?!?!? Even with stuff that isn't extremely pure I can't go through more than 300 mg in a night and I have a bit of a tolerance. Really good crystal stuff that most people only need 130 mg I still need a good 170 mg to get full effects. How much do you start with? Do you constantly redose? I find redosing more than once with MDMA only increases the side effects. And MDA is even more potent IME! 500 mg in a night is CRAZY!
> 
> What does your MDMA usually look like? I find it hard to believe anyone could go through a half gram of good quality MDMA!


It's due to massive tolerance build up over the last 5 years.  I have had crystal that was assayed at 95% before, and this is right around there.  I generally start with 250-300mg, and then take 200mg more later on in the night.

My MDMA is straight white powder, sometimes with some chunks of crystal, almost translucent sometimes.  If it's sassy it can be darker.  But it is definitely 90+% pure...

Most people just need 100mg, and I mean I would feel that much, and 150 used to be a "hard roll" for me....  But it's massive tolerance, and I've never used more than once a week (and that was the most ever, I use maybe once a month now)

I recently started on piracetam (2g/morning) and I'm hoping that my "magic" comes back when i go see FURTHUR on 09/21 at the Greek.


----------



## supra79

When doing redose habits with M1 just as with MDMA the main difference for me is anxiety, anxiety and anxiety!
Binging on MDMA would never ever cause anxiety or any kind of related feelings for me (you know, feeling like a champion, jackpot etc, etc...). Not so with M1, it can cause anxiety on higher doses.

For me it is totally clear that MDMA should be further examined for anxiety treatment.


----------



## love_sex_desire

So is piracetam really useful for regaining the magic from MDxx drugs? Never tried piracetam or phenibut or anything like that. I shoud look into them further, especially with claims that piracetam helps regain the magic.


----------



## MagickalKat777

I had a roll so intense that I literally almost passed out from the intensity when I had been taking piracetam at 700mg a day for two weeks... freaked the hell out of my friends but I was in absolute heaven.


----------



## kingme

I ve also heard fo piracetam increasing the effectiveness of mdma, but also of other similar drugs (like m1). so it might be worth exploring.

About redosing m1: for me, 1st dose is ~175mg with a second dose of ~50mg about 1h30mins in. it works in that it prolongs the effects quite nicley and smoothly (by about an hour), but it also increases the comedown stimulation, probably in a disproportionate way (meaning it might not be worth it)


----------



## MagickalKat777

Yeah I have learned my lesson... Methylone is just too anxiogenic when you redose. Too much NE floating around.

I've got a good source on Molly though so I think the M1 is going to go on the shelf for awhile. The stimulation I got last time was so bad I had to take extra Klonopin AND drink alcohol to knock it out... And this time even the first dose was quite stimulating.

And on the note of piracetam... be careful with it because it really does potentiate phenethylamines and amphetamines quite a bit - that's not always a good thing. I'd recommend it if you've "lost the magic" with MDMA but I found that it restored the magic for a good few months after a single two week regimen...


----------



## obscurus

Wow, seems like I'll have to disagree with most of you. I think MDMA is best saved for home or with a few good friends, as it is much more deep and psychedelic for me than methylone is. Methylone, I find, is THE best party drug I've ever encountered. I can pretty much talk to everyone about everything, no anxiety, no social awkwardness. I find methylone more speedy and social than MDMA (I use to just sit in a chair smiling and touching things on MDMA).
Methylone does cause some fiending, but it's never lead me to take above 400 mg in a night. Eventually you find out that redosing on methylone won't do much, except cause a worse crash the next day.


----------



## phillyx

Hmmm I'm torn between which one I prefer.

MDMA leaves me in an amazing fucked-up state of bliss for 4-5 hours, I can redose it once or twice and it's good, and the next day is nice and dreamy but it leaves me a depressed nervous zombie for the next 1-2 weeks, it really screws up my sporting activities, and then I don't want to do it again for another month or two.   Methylone puts me in an alert loved-up heaven for 2 hours, a mellow world for another 2, and in a my-heart-is-going-to-explode comedown hell for the next 2, but after that and for the next week I feel really goddamn good and I want to do it again at the weekend.

So I think I prefer M1 if I'm only planning to party for 3 or 4 hours.  But I love doing MDMA from time to time.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Has anyone tried M1 + MDMA in a 1:1 ratio?


----------



## Jakeperson

Just tried m1 for the first time. Very impressed after not having any MDxx substances in over 6 months.

I really liked the no nausea part as this is a big problem for me with MDMA, the shortness sucks a bit however I tend to find MDMA after wards feels like it only went for the same amount of time as M1.

The after stimulation could be a problem for some, dunno if it's just cause it's my first time but I am finding the after stimulation to be quite comfortable compared to say Meth.

I think both have their purposes and are both great drugs.


----------



## memorytremory

DemonSeed said:


> I think methylone can be fun if you can get it for cheap say 100$ for 1 g. The thing is methylone doesn't last long and is milder than MDMA, but still it feels great, no nausea. The problem is it isn't very long and I feel bad after about two hours for 200 mg. That's why someone was talking about a cocaine-like substance. Just dose 100-200mg the first one, and dose another one an hour later and and so on until you have enough, which could be your gram.



 argh who can afford that :'( 
sounds wicked fun, though, as long as you have weed or benzos to help you come down i suppose


----------



## memorytremory

Jakeperson said:


> The after stimulation could be a problem for some, dunno if it's just cause it's my first time but I am finding the after stimulation to be quite comfortable compared to say Meth.




...



compared to meth well yeah, i'd imagine so....


----------



## MagickalKat777

Whoever is paying 100 a gram for M1 is retarded.

And benzos and alcohol are pretty much mandatory for M1 binge comedowns...


----------



## killo

I don't understand how you guys are getting "depressing comedowns for 2 weeks" on MDMA.

WTF?

Everytime I tried pure molly I only dosed ONCE and never had a comedown, or crash. No depression or anxiety, the next day after I woke up I had an amazing afterglow it felt like being new and reborn.

I think you guys are too e-tarded and need to learn to dose less. Why do you need more than 150mg of MDMA?

100MG is even fine, perhaps you guys need to give your brain a break. There should be NO comedown from MDMA.

If you can't sleep then you didn't get MDMA, u got some other MDMA substitute, pipes ect.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I don't find too much bad comedown from either when used in moderation (125 - 150 mg MDMA or 175 - 200 mg M1 w/out redosing).  When I crash badly, lack of sleep, dehydration, and polydrug use are the culprits more than the molecule itself.


----------



## DwayneHoover

I got some Molly (powdered MDMA) from someone who is a longstanding, widely liked & trusted member of a forum I am on.... as it turned out 150 was feel-able but WAY more mild than it ought to have been.

A friend who was VERY experienced in MDMA and was doing it frequently a couple decades ago when it was actually legal and you could buy 100% pure stuff by mail thought that while it was real and very pure MDMA, what I had felt like it was cut by half.

That's why people do more than 150mg.  Greed and profiteering by dealers who dilute it so that customers will still feel "something" and not suspect their tampering, but still charge standard prices, so double their profits at our expenses... God people can be such ethics-less scumbags!


----------



## Psychonautical

I hate to change the topic or anything.

But if you guys had the option of acquiring a very large quantity of
either 

Methylone or Mephedrone, which one would you prefer

i've done mdma, many many times before, and really nothing compares to that... immaculate ease you just feel once it kicks in.

But i cannot acquire any of that, i have an INFECTED MUSHROOM RAVE to go to in toronto on the 10th... 


so, these are my options... Methylone or Mephedrone

or the miraculous 3rd option

would you divide the order and get 50/50 and mix the two together.

Are Methylone and Mephedrone more like mdma when mixed together?

please enlighten me.... as i know very little about these MD** analogues


----------



## MagickalKat777

Avoid mephedrone... Its seriously taxing on the heart... in combo with methylone its probably more like MDMA but methylone is pretty damn stimulating on its own so I don't know if I would recommend a combo with the cardio toxic mephedrone.


----------



## atara

killo said:


> I don't understand how you guys are getting "depressing comedowns for 2 weeks" on MDMA.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Everytime I tried pure molly I only dosed ONCE and never had a comedown, or crash. No depression or anxiety, the next day after I woke up I had an amazing afterglow it felt like being new and reborn.
> 
> I think you guys are too e-tarded and need to learn to dose less. Why do you need more than 150mg of MDMA?



Shulgin rules. 120 mg, followed by 40 more at 2:30.


----------



## theotherside

Mephedrone may be more taxing on the heart, but methylone on its own is missing something.......be safe and know your limits but I never do one without the other. Mephedrone never gets to that super empathy mode that M1 does, but m1 leaves you a stimulated mess after more than 2 doses, and leaves you wanting more.


----------



## DwayneHoover

theotherside26 said:


> Mephedrone may be more taxing on the heart, but methylone on its own is missing something.......be safe and know your limits but I never do one without the other. Mephedrone never gets to that super empathy mode that M1 does, but m1 leaves you a stimulated mess after more than 2 doses, and leaves you wanting more.



I have read too much about limbs turning blue from Mephedrone due to vasoconstriction, so I have been afraid to try it (see gross photos at http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112092 , a poll and more discussion at http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126452 , and a formal medical study here http://emj.bmj.com/content/early/2010/08/25/emj.2010.096636.full )

But perhaps used in moderation it might improve Methylone, which I love dearly, and wouldnt mind learning a way to enhance and stretch.

PLEASE let us know in detail your formula for combining them, amounts and timing.


----------



## theotherside

I have never had a blue limb in my 9 month use of mephedrone...and I know my shite is the bomb  

I always start out doing small lines of mephedrone around 4 pm(make sure you are off work...weekend type of experiece)....I do this for around 3 hours. You will feel remarkable euphoria from the experience but I quickly grow hungrier for something more "bombastic" like a mixer. I take 150mg of methylone with 100 mg of mephedrone....wait about 1 hour...turn off all the lights except a bluelight, or some soothing lighting, get your headphones, and smoke a bowl of whatever floats your boat(I prefer jwh-250's soft warm mellow high).


----------



## theotherside

That BMJ journal came out right round the ban......out of all the deaths associated with meph, all of them had many other drugs......alcohol being the real culprit as always. The kids with  blue limbs were mainly etards taking 3 or 4 grams in a night....always cut it off at the 1 gram mark, and space out your doses. Drink plenty of water, walk around your house/apt. after each "omgIcantbelieveI feeel this good" parts are over. I always do stretches both  before and after and don't smoke a million cigs.


----------



## Psychonautical

my normal roll of mdma is a loaded 250mg cap, taken basically at the start.

Last time, i saw infected mushroom, i ate 250mg of mdma + 40mg of 4-aco-dmt. with another 100mg booster of mdma at like 3am.

that was fucking spectacular, i love how mdma makes 4-aco-dmt visuals appear more fully and fluidly.


basically, if you were to combine, one of the two substances with lets say 6 grams of mushrooms.
Which one would you prefer.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Mephedrone and m1 is not that great of a combo. Mephedrone overpowers Methylone and if you have a tolerance you dont feel the M1.

People I know that do Mephedrone regularly do not feel Methylone unless they do 250mgs or more.

I am curious about mixing methylone with MDMA at a 1:1 ratio. Would it mix well? would it be a waste? I am trying to stretch my budget. MDMA is expensive and M1 is not an if I can mix em that will reduce my costs.


----------



## 4thAndGone

*Methylone for most settings*

I am experienced with both MDMA and Methylone.  After many trials in a variety of settings, I prefer Methylone over MDMA.  

Methlyone provides the amazing come-up rush I experience with MDMA followed by intense sociability, empathy, and relaxation.  MDMA pretty much does the same thing but the come down and post-use depression can linger for a long time, especially if a large dose is taken.

I like the shorter duration and the quick come down period.  I usually redose 1/2 to 1/3 of my original dose once the first effects become apparent to keep the rush a bit longer.

My perfect dosage range with Methlyone is usually 200-250mg followed by a 100-150 milligram booster.  I have taken it at parties and had fun, but I agree that taking it at home with close friends, family, and partners is the best way to have a productive trip.

I still enjoy taking MDMA on occasions, I just have to make sure I have some time to recover.  I don't always have debilitating crashes, but the ones that have been bad were BAD.  There were probably a lot of factors at play here though.  I also don't enjoy the chance of getting adulterated pills.  While ordering a RC isn't safe, it is considerably more reliable in my experience.

That isn't to say Methlyone doesn't have a dark-side.  I know the limit I am comfortable taking and don't go past it.  I can't usually show that kind of discretion with MDMA.  The only time Methylone has felt coke like at all for me was after 2-3 re-doses in one evening and the only similarity was over stimulation.

It is clear to me that taking too much has led me to stray away from MDMA, it isn't the drugs fault 

Aside from duration, if I was blindly given an equivalent dose of either, I might not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## atara

MagickalKat777 said:


> I had a roll so intense that I literally almost passed out from the intensity when I had been taking piracetam at 700mg a day for two weeks... freaked the hell out of my friends but I was in absolute heaven.



You're the guy who spent three years thinking he had permanently lost the magic, right?

Just checkin'.

Piracetam is wonderful.


----------



## Gormur

theotherside26 said:


> I always start out doing small lines of mephedrone around 4 pm(make sure you are off work...weekend type of experiece)....I do this for around 3 hours. You will feel remarkable euphoria from the experience but I quickly grow hungrier for something more "bombastic" like a mixer. I take 150mg of methylone with 100 mg of mephedrone....wait about 1 hour...turn off all the lights except a bluelight, or some soothing lighting, get your headphones, and smoke a bowl of whatever floats your boat(I prefer jwh-250's soft warm mellow high).



Yea i always combine methylone and mephedrone as well. *Plugs* - *warm rush, contentment, dream vision* %)

IDK... methylone has a somewhat _clinical_ feel to it..moreso than MDMA. It's definitely not very recreational by itself. At the same time, there's a lot of empathy.. I find myself working out personal issues and listening to others, but the experience isn't so overwhelming or satisfying like on MDMA.. 

While on methylone, i feel content just sitting around. Same with MDA. MDMA has more push...

Mephedrone isn't much like MDxx except when combined with methylone. Then it's AMAZING


----------



## theevilkitty

I do a lot of both. Like every other weekend. Every time its given to me they say its molly. And where I live, so long as its in snortable form, everyone seems to except it as molly. its rarely ever specified as mdma or methylone, but if you ask around you can usually find out. Ive never gone and partied on either. Its always been just an in home setting or driving around with other people. Personally I like both. MDMA makes me wanna dance and move and touch people without it being all that sexual. But methylone...well its a sex enhancer. I always redose everytime i do either of them and usually do about half a gram in a night. One time I did an entire gram of methylone in a night, and my being 5'6 and 110 lbs, thats a lot. I like driving and listening to music and talking to ppl while I'm on mdma. With methylone i usually just want sex and music. It just depends on what ur looking to do i guess.


----------



## Lady Codone

Not sure if I've replied here yet, but this has been my experience:

MDMA:  More intense, longer lasting, more tranquil/relaxing, worse come-up/comedown

Methylone:  More stimulating, more compulsive desire to redose.

If I had to choose one for the rest of my life, I'd go with m1 for the fact that I can re-dose all day, maintain a continuous high and feel little comedown the next day.  It seems better suited for therapeutic/repeated use than MDMA, which has harsher side effects and feels somewhat forced and artificial (IMO).  Overall, I find them very similar in most respects, with the main difference being duration.


----------



## IamMe90

You can be high on M1 all day? Are you kidding? Most people can't redose to any signifciant effect more than twice or three times.


----------



## fluffybudzz

Personally I cannot stand methylone, it doesn't compare to mdma. 

I feel like complete shit after methylone, worst vasoconstriction. I get almost no effect from it.


----------



## Potrick

4thAndGone said:


> I am experienced with both MDMA and Methylone.  After many trials in a variety of settings, I prefer Methylone over MDMA.
> 
> Methlyone provides the amazing come-up rush I experience with MDMA followed by intense sociability, empathy, and relaxation.  MDMA pretty much does the same thing but the come down and post-use depression can linger for a long time, especially if a large dose is taken.
> 
> I like the shorter duration and the quick come down period.  I usually redose 1/2 to 1/3 of my original dose once the first effects become apparent to keep the rush a bit longer.
> 
> My perfect dosage range with Methlyone is usually 200-250mg followed by a 100-150 milligram booster.  I have taken it at parties and had fun, but I agree that taking it at home with close friends, family, and partners is the best way to have a productive trip.
> 
> I still enjoy taking MDMA on occasions, I just have to make sure I have some time to recover.  I don't always have debilitating crashes, but the ones that have been bad were BAD.  There were probably a lot of factors at play here though.  I also don't enjoy the chance of getting adulterated pills.  *While ordering a RC isn't safe, it is considerably more reliable in my experience.*
> 
> That isn't to say Methlyone doesn't have a dark-side.  I know the limit I am comfortable taking and don't go past it.  I can't usually show that kind of discretion with MDMA.  The only time Methylone has felt coke like at all for me was after 2-3 re-doses in one evening and the only similarity was over stimulation.
> 
> It is clear to me that taking too much has led me to stray away from MDMA, it isn't the drugs fault
> 
> Aside from duration, if I was blindly given an equivalent dose of either, I might not be able to tell the difference.



Yeah, purity is never a question if you have a reliable source for RC's.

Ok. In my methylone experience I can tell you this.

The push is not as good. You only get about 1/3 of the serotonin affinity that MDMA has so you don't feel the "Loving Push" as much. But the affinity for Norepinephrine and Dopamine transporters is very similar. So the body high for me feels very similar. I want to get up and dance, but my Push isn't as far. Because you don't have the same serotonin affinity, the comedown is much cleaner. Sure there can be an aspect of dysphoria, but I feel like that is mostly state-dependant. Situations where you have to come down with other people around you are more likely to induce dysphoria.

*Methylone isn't like MDMA.*

Yeah. Methylone isn't something I'd take to a raging party, and it isn't something I'd take at a concert. Methylone is something for small parties, and get togethers with good friends, where the focus would be more on inter-personal relations with the people around you.

Methylone can also be good for solo excursions...

I like it, but like I said, it isn't MDMA.

I was trying to come up with a good word to describe the Methylone experience. I would use the word "Rolling" but I think it doesn't fit as well. You "loan your emotions to methylone" and methylone tries to make you fix these emotions. It's like suddenly taking a really good anti-depressant and suddenly realizing that you need not worry about "things".


----------



## bionic1

I once made an interesting experience: i did 3x or 4x 150mg Methylone, with a difference of approx 1-2 in between each dose. then I went to a rave, and did some MDMA.

There was an obvious cross tolerance between Methylone and MDMA. Now interessting is, that it was not a complete diminishing of all the MDMA-effects,  only the aspects that Methylone has "used already" have been affected.

It's like methylone has some aspects of MDMA, but not all of them. Those aspects, that Methylone is lacking, weren't affected by tolerance and therefore were present in the MDMA action.
Like the mathematical difference between both.


What has been left, after pulling MDMA through a Methylone-Filter, was: the unique Magic of MDMA, the love, the total affirmation of existence with every part of your being, this is what only  MDMA has, and what Methylone is missing. At least to me it is like that.

At the rave then, after taking mdma the magic and the love and euphoria came up, but the speed of action was very fast. Like: whoom - up - whoosh - down. And afterwards, my brain went out of serotonine , so i was really really f*cked up!  I mean I was alright, just the emotional battery was empty. so I had to go back home at 03:00 (during night).

IMHO Methylone isn't worth taking it, especially when you could have mdma instead.
maybe it is intersting to try once, so one can compare it with MDMA. But (imho) it is not even close to a substitute of MDMA. better stay with MDMA, and even MDEA....


----------



## JBrandon

blue)dolphin said:


> ... because of the hedonistic and counterproductive mindstates it encourages. I found Methylone to be a weak empathogen, producing a selfish mindstate. As an entactogen it was better, feeling like doing a line of coke on some MDMA. But I'm not really into that.
> 
> I was not humbled by the beauty of the experience, or any real revelations. But I was indeed humbled by such a shitty drug taking control of my mind in such a sinister way and I couldn't do anything about it. It was like a bad coke crash. I have a lot better control over the direction of my mindset on 500ug LSD for gods sake! And I can keep it positive, and I usually do.
> 
> Methylone definitely took me to some dark places in my mind. Dark places that were chemically produced and had absolutely no therapeutic value in producing.



Holy shit, I know this is an old post but this took the words out of my mouth - literally. I was typing this same post almost verbatim.

I've never ever had so much evilness inside unleashed as I did from M1 (220mg bombed). 

It was a better rush than anything else I've ever taken in my life, but man, did it pull the curtain off of some sinister shit that was lurking inside of me. Pure hedonism. 

And FWIW, I had a much worse comedown than I expected, including my first true-blue suicide Tuesday.


----------



## SparkyMarky

A couple of years ago, unable to find any decent MDMA, I discovered methylone - and at first, I loved it: bright, sharp, full of energy, I ended up taking it way too much (three or four times a week - not huge quantities: 200mg a session, very occasionally 300mg), but after a few months I found that I was no longer getting the warm lovelies from it. Instead, it was leaving me wired and edgy and unable to sleep without a fair bit of alcohol and weed in my system. I'd wake up tired and drained the next day - but that didn't stop me doing it again. The anticipation of a roll on it was always better than the reality and I actually began to hate myself for taking it. That's the start of an addiction  I used to write notes for myself when on it, describing how shit it was making me feel so that next time I was tempted, I'd read them and hopefully listen to my own voice. And it worked!! I didn't cut it out altogether (of course!) but I did cut it down to once a week or once a fortnight, especially once I found a source of good MDMA - which was waaaaay nicer: no comedown, much more empathic.

Now I've discovered aMT (sorry if this is drifting off-topic) and it's really, really nice!! In fact, I'm seriously considering flushing the last couple of g of methylone that I have down the loo. I won't, obviously, but I have no intentions of doing methylone again for a looooong time. For the foreseeable future, aMT and MDMA (not together!! Serotonin syndrome!!!) are the way for me to go.

Mxx

PS Forgot to mention: methylone made me incredibly horny and dirty, but was an absolute hammer blow to getting a stiffy - and, even more, to achieving orgasm, which always took forever and was incredibly unsatisfying. Wanking and sex on MDMA or aMT are fucking brilliant!!


----------



## SparkyMarky

A couple of years ago, unable to find any decent MDMA, I discovered methylone - and at first, I loved it: bright, sharp, full of energy, I ended up taking it way too much (three or four times a week - not huge quantities: 200mg a session, very occasionally 300mg), but after a few months I found that I was no longer getting the warm lovelies from it. Instead, it was leaving me wired and edgy and unable to sleep without a fair bit of alcohol and weed in my system. I'd wake up tired and drained the next day - but that didn't stop me doing it again. The anticipation of a roll on it was always better than the reality and I actually began to hate myself for taking it. That's the start of an addiction  I used to write notes for myself when on it, describing how shit it was making me feel so that next time I was tempted, I'd read them and hopefully listen to my own voice. And it worked!! I didn't cut it out altogether (of course!) but I did cut it down to once a week or once a fortnight, especially once I found a source of good MDMA - which was waaaaay nicer: no comedown, much more empathic.

Now I've discovered aMT (sorry if this is drifting off-topic) and it's really, really nice!! In fact, I'm seriously considering flushing the last couple of g of methylone that I have down the loo. I won't, obviously, but I have no intentions of doing methylone again for a looooong time. For the foreseeable future, aMT and MDMA (not together!! Serotonin syndrome!!!) are the way for me to go.

Mxx

PS In terms of sex, methylone used to make me feel incredibly horny and dirty - but was a hammer-blow to my stiffy, and even moreso to my orgasms that were extremely hard to achieve, and shittily disappointing and frustrating when they happened. aMT and MDMA have given me some incredible orgasms that have left me feeling totally spent and ready for a great night's sleep )


----------



## SparkyMarky

Sorry about the duplicate posting: got an error message after posting it the first time, reposted - and voila: there it is twice!!

Mxx


----------



## DwayneHoover

SparkyMarky said:


> Sorry about the duplicate posting: got an error message after posting it the first time, reposted - and voila: there it is twice!!
> 
> Mxx



Edit, Go Advanced gives you option to delete a post yourself.


----------



## snafu

I think this thread would look better in ED instead of PD


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizz_Machine_138 said:


> I think this thread would look better in ED instead of PD



I believe there already is a thread about this topic in ED.


----------



## tajeselson

I have a question that I need answering about the M1, if it is so expensive and someone gave it to me for free to either take myself, sell, or whatever.. is there a good chance that it's something not normal? I asked him what was in it and he said M1, and that it has a smooth comedown. I've taken E before many times but never Mollies. It's in a clear capsule with tiny, white, grainy-like salts.. Not sure how many MGs because he said that was just one regular dose but that he also had double dose ones.


----------



## Lady Codone

IMO methylone > MDMA for the following reasons:

Less/no depression in the days after use

More stimulation

Less mindfuck (can barely form sentences the day after MDxx and feel generally retarded while rolling)

Cheaper, easier to obtain and more likely to be pure (maybe not now that it's Schedule I)

To me, m1 feels like what MDMA is described as:  like everyone in the room just won the lottery at the same time, or some such shit.  MDMA is too sedating for my tastes, and the after-effects make it almost not worth it.  Almost


----------



## greenmeanies

I've had pure MDMA once, at 100mg. Tan crystals that smelled of root beer. But it was completely inactive at that dose, and as such I actually cannot compare MDMA to methylone.

M1 I got at high purity, and my first trial was with 270mg. Needless to say, I was absolutely floored and agree with the above in terms of how my M1 experience lines up with "what ecstasy is supposed to be like". It has very little comedown and it makes me incredibly empathic and in tune with the social dynamic around myself. I don't have a source for MDMA so I simply use M1 for this purpose, and it hasn't steered me wrong yet. In fact I really enjoy the stimulation and it gives me a great confidence boost without much penalty the day after. I just keep doses spaced out by a few weeks and haven't noticed any tolerance buildup yet.


----------



## IamMe90

IMO if 100mg of MDMA was inactive then it was certainly not pure. 100mg of pure MDMA, while no means a flooring dose, is certainly active.


----------



## greenmeanies

Completely inactive. To be fair it wasn't the typical setting for MDMA; I was camping in the woods with my girl and we had spent most of our time drinking, eating, and smoking weed, so it's probable that stomach contents and habituation with the weed high were contributing factors.

Methylone definitely has empathic push to it; after the initial rush wears off I'm actually more sedated than I'd expect from the stimmy body high. I love giving foot rubs to my girl and talking about our future together. Very lovey dovey.


----------



## IamMe90

what I'm asking, then, is how you can be sure that it was _pure_ MDMA, because 100mg of pure MDMA _should absolutely be active._ Counting stomach issues and setting.


----------



## greenmeanies

I'm only as sure as anyone else without a reagent kit. It was from a trusted friend, and everyone else who had sampled that batch verified that it was certainly real MDMA. Maybe we were unlucky and they were weighed on a 0.1 scale so we only got ~70mg each. I don't know. It's just my only experience with MDMA so I had to mention it.


----------



## skamariapastora

Methylone on it's own was, i suppose a joy. Bk-Mdma. It suits it's name. Loady and even visual at some points but it's still like you're basing your chem out of a gas pump. Maybe it's just me and i drink too much. Totally viable option... DOC and Mthylone/Lidocaine damn near killed me. I had recurring vasoconstriction for 3 full weeks if i did any kind of cardiovascular excersize (Including masturbation...) And in case you don't know how that feels, it's like someone is crushing your skull from the inside out. Methylone works. I suppose. It feels okay, yeah, but i'm sure if you strapped methyl and a methylene dioxy hat onto tarmac it'd feel great too. It works. It is NOT real MDMA. MDMA is ecstasy. And by ecstasy, i mean, You are in love with every living creature and feeling. The world is perfect. Methylone will get you a good body load and possibly visuals if you are lucky, but i have burned through a gram of methylone alone in a night before and gotten nothing more than Sleeping far longer than i should have and waking up high, after missing my shift at work. If you can't find the real shit, it's a substitute, but if you can get your hands on REAL N-methyl MDA, Seriously, what the fuck are you waiting for? I'd eat that shit every day.


----------



## Twigs

skamariapastora said:


> ... but if you can get your hands on REAL N-methyl MDA, Seriously, what the fuck are you waiting for? I'd eat that shit every day.



Real good advise right there 8)


----------



## B.mans

It is strange how people seem to percieve this drug in very different ways. Some things people are saying are really surprising to me:

1. *Methylone is not like MDMA*
2. *Methylone is like coke*
3. *Methylone is not suitable for parties, but only for chilling at home with a few friends*

I disagree with all of these statements. Firstly, in my opinion methylone and MDMA are definately comparable. To me methylone feels like MDMA with less euphoria (although it is definately present, and pretty good), with more stimulation, and less "stupidness". With that last thing I mean you're more clear-headed, which is an advantage in some situations.

The feeling however is very comparable in my opinion; although the euphoria is not as overwhelming as with MDMA it is definately the same kind of feeling. To me it doesn't feel like coke at all, I don't enjoy coke, but I like methylone. The feeling I get from coke is nothing like MDMA.

The last point is most puzzling to me: why would a drug which leaves you less stupid then MDMA and gives you more energy be less suited for partying? I'd say drugs that are this stimulating are perfectly suited fot that purpose.

Of course you could have different experiences. However some people are saying these things as if they are facts, while everyone I know that has tried methylone would disagree.


----------



## Bone14

Some people love being retarded and not remembering shit the day after.


----------



## B.mans

Bone14 said:


> Some people love being retarded and not remembering shit the day after.


 
Hey, I like MDMA as well, and I don't mind being stupid at a party, where this is accepted, either. But on some occasions it can be preferable to be a bit more clear-headed.

But just to be clear, I still use MDMA much more often than I use methylone. For most occassions where I would want to be high it doesn't matter whether I look like an idiot or not.


----------



## pofacedhoe

methylone is perfect party material if your drinking alcohol with it. it is much more like mdma when you have it with alcohol.

but i would still chose mdma with its 2 day deleayed terrible comedown over methylones, paranoid binge tendencies. when snorted methylone most certainly feels like a very rushy speedy cocaine type high. its very addictive snorted and leads to intense paranoia


----------



## Jesusgreen

So far the Methylone comedown seems worse than MDMA, which was rather smooth for me. Smoking cannabinoids seems more helpful than drinking alcohol for the comedown, but both work. 1v1, I'd say MDMA beats Methylone, but the combo I had tonight of MDMA + 2C-B beat MDMA for me by far, amazing!


----------



## 23ajm232323

Does any 1 know what a-pvp is I feel fine but I called the poisin control and they told me 2 go 2 the emergency room


----------



## shishigami

It's a stimulant. You will feel physically and mentally stimulated. There might be vasoconstriction and other physical side effects such as a racing heart. What are you feeling that caused you to call poison control?


----------



## 2c-goinsane

i prefer mdma over methylone, mdma is cleaner for me and alot more worth it imo, i love me a 180-280mg dose of mdma the experiences iv had has been some the best memories i have today. i really enjoy the mushroom + mdma combo in my top 5 favorite combos easily.

iv done 2ce+ methylone once getting fake molly'd by a doosh, was a terrible terrible 48 hour crack out.


----------



## shishigami

48 hours sounds more like 4-MMC to me.


----------



## Jesusgreen

A better comparison since I was a little drunk last night:

MDMA -
Extreme empathy
Amazing touch enhancement
Music sounds orgasmic
Tons of euphoria
Some stimulation
Gentle easy comedown (at least with the dose I took, which felt like a good dose to me.)
Day after afterglow
Slightly negative twist to emotions on day 2 and 3 after use

Methylone -
Strong but not as pronounced empathy
Mild touch enhancement
Music sounds almost as good as MDMA
Equal but different euphoria (more stimulating energetic euphoria than rushy loved up euphoria)
Strong stimulation which persists a while after the main effects wear off
Rough comedown 
Day after I feel worn out but occasionally get times where I feel euphoria like if I was on a low dose of Methylone
Day 2 and 3 - ??? Not sure yet.


----------



## TheRaveMoses

*MDMA vs BK-MDMA(Methylone) - Which do you prefer?*

Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while and I thought this might be a fun question to ask, see how other people feel. 

Little bit of prefacing first. My very first roll, which was mind-numbingly incredible, was at Ultra '12 watching Bassnectar close out the weekend. Being ignorant and totally new to it, I had no idea wtf I was taking. Someone handed me caps and I swallowed them. But, I have been able to learn that of the three caps I took, one of the was MDMA and the other two were methylone. Since then I've done MDMA by itself (reagent tested, now I know better), methylone by itself, and the two combined once again (.125 of MDMA with .2 of methylone). My favorite is to combine them. Despite the cross-tolerance and what I'm sure is a dramatic increase in neuro-toxicity, it's usually the best roll I can have and I space my rolls out pretty far (3 months minimum) so I'm not concerned.

As for the two separated, weird as it sounds I think I prefer methylone. While the peak/roll is definitely shorter, I find that it's just more enjoyable. I still have a strong sense of euphoria and empathy, the body high is incredible, and most importantly I have _energy_. No matter the dosage with MDMA (I've tried from .125 to .2) I always seem to get floored. I can't dance, I can't even glove. For me, I think methylone is just a better time. 

What do you guys think? Which do you prefer?


----------



## SilentRoller

Good question! I have only ever had one experience with Mehtylone about 2 years ago (it was my first experience on any entactogen/empathogen, so I didn't have MDMA to comepare it to at this point. I put a trip report up here about my experience, but I remember coming up SUPER hard to the point where I basically freaked out. As for the experience, it was intense, but so short, it almost seemed pointless....Sure I got a super hard MDMA peak for about 1hr 30mins, but then I was just left with residual stimulation and a rather small penis from the vasoconstriction....

MDMA (albeit rather sedating) is just miles better than MDMA. Its longer, its more intense and the empathy is ALOT better. I have an urge to comebine 100mg (or less) of M1 with 200mg of MDMA to see what happens though!


----------



## TheRaveMoses

I actually experience the same issue with the vasoconstriction. I'm wondering if there's anyway to fix that, because while the issue isn't really there while rolling on MDMA, there is NO way I could ever fuck on it lol. I'm way too floored to even stand, let alone have sex.


----------



## SilentRoller

I have found that about 1g (maybe 1.5g) of L-arganine dropped throughout your MDMA experience can ease the small penis syndrome...The other option is Tyrosine, but I don't suggest doing so, as Tyrosine is a precursor to dopamine, so supplementing with it could increase neurotoxicity and mae the comedown worse. That aside though, I once popped 500mg of tyrosine when on some good base and was hard as a rock. What followed was 4 hours of vigerous sex however.....


----------



## MrPorter

I honestly don't think I've done just MDMA but Methylone makes me so irritable on the come-up that I delay dropping for a good 10 minutes so everyones up to speed and ready to go by the time I'm coming up


----------



## Transform

This might be best closed or merged with another thread in ED but it's definitely no longer the realm of PD. As you see fit ED mods


----------



## BR4!ND34D

Methylone is nothing compared to MDMA. It gives a little dirty MCAT like high with very mild MDMA like empathogenic effects for 2 hours followed by profuse sweating, a terrible headache, vomiting in my case (for 2 days afterward) and very bad comedown comparable to heroin withdrawals.

MDMA for me is the body high and stimulation of an amphetamine with a mild psuedo-acid like headspace with more love and empathy than the human body can contain.

I see no reason for anyone to compare methylone to MDMA or use it as a recreational substance aside from lack of access to real MDMA/MDA combined with the novelty of "popping a molly and sweating [way too much ]"


----------



## deplanetafumalandi

Im new heere motherfuckers so bare with me. Im in miami fl, question; is molly methylone ? *~Edited Out~*  From my experience on molly i fuck forever and ive read threads where some of you say on mdma you cant dance or where stuck on stupid, in miami a molly Will get you LOOSE and very friendly. My point is i dont think i ever really got.pure mdma. If molly IS methylone then miami is loving it.


----------



## LSDiesel

"Molly" is a slang term that originally was supposed to be short for "molecule", as in the MDMA molecule, pure mdma. Of course, being a street drug, "molly", just like it's pressed pill sister "ecstasy" is rarely pure, and often contains entirely different chemicals, or combos to "mimic" the mdma high.

In my area of NJ, I think I just have fallen out of the right circles, because all the "molly" being sold is methylone.


----------



## BlueBull

deplanetafumalandi said:


> Im new heere motherfuckers so bare with me. Im in miami fl, question; is molly methylone ? *~Edited Out~*  From my experience on molly i fuck forever and ive read threads where some of you say on mdma you cant dance or where stuck on stupid, in miami a molly Will get you LOOSE and very friendly. My point is i dont think i ever really got.pure mdma. If molly IS methylone then miami is loving it.



I've actually only run into methylone twice (on purpose) and I must say it was indeed a very enjoyable experience. Molly should be slang for molecular/molecule and should mean crystal form 'pure' MDMA as LSDiesel already said, not methylone. If you want to be sure buy a testkit and you can find out for yourself. Also a reminder that we do not allow drug testing questions on Bluelight, only real HR-related topics. I edited your post to reflect this.


----------



## nickbfry

Methylone is definitely different than mdma. a lot of people pass if off as molly which should be pure mdma. Imo It does not have that magic that a good pressed pill or some nice clean molly has. It definitely can be a good alternative if its the only thing around but 
it should only cost a fraction of the price. this is where a test kit comes in very handy. you wanna make sure your not overpaying for this stiff because it wont have you smacked like some quality mdma based pills.


----------



## nickbfry

B.mans said:


> Hey, I like MDMA as well, and I don't mind being stupid at a party, where this is accepted, either. But on some occasions it can be preferable to be a bit more clear-headed.
> 
> But just to be clear, I still use MDMA much more often than I use methylone. For most occassions where I would want to be high it doesn't matter whether I look like an idiot or not.


 of course haha if your taking this stuff you should have that thizz face on and go stupid doo doo dumb yeadadamean?


----------



## Rossak

nickbfry said:


> Methylone is definitely different than mdma. a lot of people pass if off as molly which should be pure mdma. Imo It does not have that magic that a good pressed pill or some nice clean molly has. It definitely can be a good alternative if its the only thing around but
> it should only cost a fraction of the price. this is where a test kit comes in very handy. you wanna make sure your not overpaying for this stiff because it wont have you smacked like some quality mdma based pills.



I've never quite understood the test kit crowd. If you're informed enough to know that whatever you're buying is not MDMA you really have a few choices - 1. don't buy it. 2. buy actual MDMA 

Your post is pretty accurate though.


----------



## BlueBull

Rossak said:


> I've never quite understood the test kit crowd. *If you're informed enough to know that whatever you're buying is not MDMA you really have a few choices* - 1. don't buy it. 2. buy actual MDMA
> 
> Your post is pretty accurate though.


Could you elaborate? Especially the part in bold I have a hard time following. Do you mean by 'informed enough' that you have experience and so can distinguish between the different effects? Because if that is the case, a testkit tells you what drugs you have _before_you take them, which is well, a huge bonus


----------



## Rossak

BlueBull said:


> Could you elaborate? Especially the part in bold I have a hard time following. Do you mean by 'informed enough' that you have experience and so can distinguish between the different effects? Because if that is the case, a testkit tells you what drugs you have _before_you take them, which is well, a huge bonus



Yes, exactly. 

I guess I'm just spoiled. If I got MDMA from someone on the street, I pretty much know it's going to be MDMA. My experience will validate this. 

There has been an occasion I bought "Molly" from someone and it tested to black but it was so cheap and not like MDMA, I found it odd.


----------



## J franks

I feel like a junkie...with bs pink molly I'm not going to pick up anything soon until it gets to the pure mdma


----------



## J franks

I don't know how much I took but I've been up for 2 days like a junkie....never again only pure mdma from now on


----------



## terarc

Rossak said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> I guess I'm just spoiled. If I got MDMA from someone on the street, I pretty much know it's going to be MDMA. My experience will validate this.
> 
> There has been an occasion I bought "Molly" from someone and it tested to black but it was so cheap and not like MDMA, I found it odd.



I don't really understand what your point is?

The only way to know what you have is to test it, taste/smell/appearance or even the experience when ingested are not anywhere near close to reliable methods of identifying a substance chemically.


----------



## shugenja

terarc said:


> I don't really understand what your point is?
> 
> The only way to know what you have is to test it, taste/smell/appearance or even the experience when ingested are not anywhere near close to reliable methods of identifying a substance chemically.




Beta-ketones are much more soluble in water than MDMA 

 bk-MDMA (Methylone) has solubility of 357mg per ml -- or 1.75 grams in a teaspoon of water

MDMA is not very soluble - especially in crystal form


*<<no substance ID, that includes unverified methods of ID'ing substances>>*


----------



## shugenja

J franks said:


> I don't know how much I took but I've been up for 2 days like a junkie....never again only pure mdma from now on



*


MDMA is  insoluble in cold 
acetone*


----------



## shugenja

terarc said:


> I don't really understand what your point is?
> 
> The only way to know what you have is to test it, taste/smell/appearance or even the experience when ingested are not anywhere near close to reliable methods of identifying a substance chemically.



Testing it won't tell you what you actually have, it only identifies the presence of a substance.

Marquis will return purple/black for MDXX, DXM, codeine, morphine, and heroin

Marquis does not react with PMA, any piperazines, many cathinones,  and thew 2-CT-X

So, a pill with a little MDMA plus any of the following:  DXM, codeine, morphine, bath salts, PMA (deadly), mephedrone, and the C-Ts; will return purple black.

What about foxy Methoxy?? what does it show on a Marquis?

SO -- to the Moderators -- is it actually harm reduction to say a Marquis test tells you a pill is OK?  Or should one also look to other means to support the test -- like solubility, and dosage?


I think one can say with as much certainty one can base a purple/black marquis reaction -- that a 5-10 mg dose resulting in +2 euphoria in 30 minutes -- IS CATEGORICALLY NOT MDMA

And we also know for certain that such doses are indicative of other substances that masquerade as MDMA


----------



## Transform

Just get a reagent test kit. They're £10.

MDMA is very soluble in water too, and methylone is poorly soluble in acetone. Again, nothing beats reagent tests for home testing.


----------



## shugenja

Transform said:


> Just get a reagent test kit. They're £10.
> 
> MDMA is very soluble in water too, and methylone is poorly soluble in acetone. Again, nothing beats reagent tests for home testing.



crystal MDMA is decidedly NOT very soluble in water.

Place a rock of actual crystal MDMA-HCL in room temp water and watch how long it takes to dissolve (hell, put a 50 mg rock of crystal mdma in your mouth and see how long it takes to dissolve (you cant break it with your teeth)

I have watched a 100 mg rock of substituted cathinone dissolve in a few tens of seconds in room temp water


----------



## Biscuit

^ Umm...large clumps of most substances dissolve more slowly in water because there is less surface area available to the water molecules to work their magic. I imagine any large clumps of solid material will take a lot longer to dissolve than if the lump is crushed into a powder first and then water added.

Solubility is not going to be measured in this way. Have you ever watched a sugar cube dissolve in a cup of tea; it takes its sweet arse time but a spoonful of sugar is dissolved in an instant.


----------



## shugenja

Biscuit said:


> ^ Umm...large clumps of most substances dissolve more slowly in water because there is less surface area available to the water molecules to work their magic. I imagine any large clumps of solid material will take a lot longer to dissolve than if the lump is crushed into a powder first and then water added.
> 
> Solubility is not going to be measured in this way. Have you ever watched a sugar cube dissolve in a cup of tea; it takes its sweet arse time but a spoonful of sugar is dissolved in an instant.



I have watched a 100 mg rock of a substituted cathinone dissolve in front of my eyes in under a minute, I have watched a 15 mg crystal of MDMA sit happily in water for 10 minutes without dissolving


----------



## Transform

That's great, which cathinone? Are they all identical?

What you are talking about is dissolution speed, not solubility, and I would not be surprised to find a 100mg crystal of MDMA took under a minute to dissolve with a little stirring. Reagent tests are MUCH more reliable than unquantified speculation so we'll stick to them until somebody wants to do some research on this topic.


----------



## Eaton T Fores

I am not certain which, if any, salt of MDMA is generally produced, but the salt can greatly affect the dissolution (not the solubility, of course -- the solubility of a drug refers to the free drug, not salts of the drug).  Is MDMA typically available as the hydrochloride?  My books are in boxes and I don't feel  like searching for PiHKAL.

The classic example of this is the original propoxyphene HCl (Darvon), and the "abuse proof" propoxyphene napsylate (Darvon-N; Darvocet).  The HCl is freely soluble in water and can be easily shot, but the napsylate is virtually insoluble.  Yet it's the same drug.

Of course, it's hard to imagine why anyone would want to shoot Darvon at all.

--
ETF


----------



## Black

Eaton T Fores said:


> I am not certain which, if any, salt of MDMA is generally produced, but the salt can greatly affect the dissolution (not the solubility, of course -- the solubility of a drug refers to the free drug, not salts of the drug).  Is MDMA typically available as the hydrochloride?  My books are in boxes and I don't feel  like searching for PiHKAL.
> 
> The classic example of this is the original propoxyphene HCl (Darvon), and the "abuse proof" propoxyphene napsylate (Darvon-N; Darvocet).  The HCl is freely soluble in water and can be easily shot, but the napsylate is virtually insoluble.  Yet it's the same drug.
> 
> Of course, it's hard to imagine why anyone would want to shoot Darvon at all.
> 
> --
> ETF



solubility refers to how much of one compound can go into solution in a particular volume of solvent. and a salt falls the definition of one compound here. dissolution simply is the process of going into solution. when talking about dissolution, typically the speed of the process is relevant and this speed does not necessarily correlate with the solubility of a compound.

in >99% of the cases mdma is found as hcl salt. hcl is readily available, the process of converting the free base into salt is easy and the hcl salt has no undesirable properties (as is the case with amphetamine), so there is no reason to use anything else.


----------



## Zebra_Girl

*Reply*



TheRaveMoses said:


> I actually experience the same issue with the vasoconstriction. I'm wondering if there's anyway to fix that, because while the issue isn't really there while rolling on MDMA, there is NO way I could ever fuck on it lol. I'm way too floored to even stand, let alone have sex.



Try taking viagra it works for my husband


----------



## Zebra_Girl

I have had quite a few different experiences I no for a fact one weekend at Nelson ledges I had MDMA cause It was tested and the euphoria was over the top but I think I did to much in a night cause I was so confused I didn't no what was going on at all like it was almost scary. Has that happened to anyone else? I got lost in the woods and everything and I was tripping like crazy 

Now I'm not positive that what I took last night  is BK MDMA cause I don't have a test kit but it is just like everyone is describing it much more speedy doesn't last as long sex is crazy good and as someone said before "dirty" awesome body buzz also my hubs can't get an erection at all and the come down is just terrible also probably did to much. Dosag I started with about .2 orally and I snorted tiny lines throughout the night definitely bad idea to redose. I couldn't swallow my spit earlier today and I did a little research and it's like your choking so you produce more silva because snorting "Molly" or BK goes straight to your lungs (wich I didn't no) I also wondered why I have such trouble breathing the next day and the hubby is fine (he doesn't snort it) now I no 

I have a question I did some other stuff also no test kit it was 1g chunk tented pinkish brown almost everytime I got it and it is heavier vs the BK being a little more broke up and brown and liter when u do break it up it doesn't double very powerful when snorted un like this other stuff not so much so I guess what I'm asking is what do you think it could be? Of course said by dealer Molly but I figured it to be BK or could they both be a form of BK and my tolerance is high for stuff I said was a little weaker I probably did it once a week give or take day for a few weeks and last night I got it from else where also said it was Molly that I believe is BK but it was much better still nothing as good as MDMA just can't find it anymore 

Ps.sorry so scattered my brain isn't working properly I can't sleeeep ahhhh


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Ive had a lot of mdma in my day, and a lot of methylone. M1 is hardly more speedy than mdma, and I found it far less psychedelic compared to mdma, but your mileage may vary.

With sooooo many misrepresented substances you can hardly use your husbands erections and perceived speediness as a litmus test for whether you have one substance or the other.



Zebra_Girl said:


> I have had quite a few different experiences I no for a fact one weekend at Nelson ledges I had MDMA cause It was tested and the euphoria was over the top but I think I did to much in a night cause I was so confused I didn't no what was going on at all like it was almost scary. Has that happened to anyone else? I got lost in the woods and everything and I was tripping like crazy
> 
> Now I'm not positive that what I took last night  is BK MDMA cause I don't have a test kit but it is just like everyone is describing it much more speedy doesn't last as long sex is crazy good and as someone said before "dirty" awesome body buzz also my hubs can't get an erection at all and the come down is just terrible also probably did to much. Dosag I started with about .2 orally and I snorted tiny lines throughout the night definitely bad idea to redose. I couldn't swallow my spit earlier today and I did a little research and it's like your choking so you produce more silva because snorting "Molly" or BK goes straight to your lungs (wich I didn't no) I also wondered why I have such trouble breathing the next day and the hubby is fine (he doesn't snort it) now I no
> 
> I have a question I did some other stuff also no test kit it was 1g chunk tented pinkish brown almost everytime I got it and it is heavier vs the BK being a little more broke up and brown and liter when u do break it up it doesn't double very powerful when snorted un like this other stuff not so much so I guess what I'm asking is what do you think it could be? Of course said by dealer Molly but I figured it to be BK or could they both be a form of BK and my tolerance is high for stuff I said was a little weaker I probably did it once a week give or take day for a few weeks and last night I got it from else where also said it was Molly that I believe is BK but it was much better still nothing as good as MDMA just can't find it anymore
> 
> Ps.sorry so scattered my brain isn't working properly I can't sleeeep ahhhh


----------



## sophiachemical

Any boday like research chemical prodcuts? if yes pls talk to me.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

I wouldn't, this guy's gonna scam you


----------



## sophiachemical

Do you have whatsapp?


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

I wonder how you interpreted my post such that you thought thát would be a fitting reply


----------



## sophiachemical

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> I wonder how you interpreted my post such that you thought thát would be a fitting reply


if you inquiry research chemical products, i can help you. I am vendor. Thank you very much.


----------



## G_Chem

You need to leave..  You ain’t welcome ‘round here.

-GC


----------



## sophiachemical

okay


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Would there have been a choice Methylone all the way, especially plugged its imo better the MDMA.

Less crash if any, less in your face, euphoric and certainly not Coke like, I hate cocaine. But definitely a cathinone signature. Which imo is better then the non BK- version.

But I  Cathinone's, my first encounter with Khat opened my eyes. Better then Coke or Amphetamine.


----------



## Gormur

When it was widely available, I combined butylone with methylone and found it similar to an MDMA experience.  Individually, I didn't get much from either one and when I combined them I took a large amount, so I don't know if that was a good idea anyway.  When I say they didn't do much for me I mean that they were one-dimensional and everything was surface, without introspection.  When combined I did get introspection and music appreciation.  I did feel like I was rolling but differently from MD(M)A.  I don't know if I should recommend it but I enjoyed it and repeated the experience several times


----------

